# which one is better Sennheiser CX 180 or Soundmagic E10



## akchoudhary24 (Aug 27, 2012)

HI Guys

I need a new IEM for my SE Xperia Pro. My Old Soundmagic PL21 dies 1 week ago. So I am now inthe hunt of new earphone in the budget of 1500. I love my PL21, but dont want to buy it again. So I hav narrow down to these two Sennheiser CX 180 or Soundmagic E10. Which one is better. I listen all type of songs. I will buy these on Saturday most probably. SO suggestion please.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 28, 2012)

Both IEMs sound really good. The E10 may be better. Sennheiser has a wonderful 2 years warranty support, while SoundMagic has 1. The E10 cable is bit longer than the CX180 I guess. Had a CX180 for 2 years. 
E10 has got better looks than the CX-180.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Lucky_Star

You said u had CX 180 for 2 year. How is it sound quality? Is it more boomy or balanced.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I would put CX-180 as bit boomy, though still maintaining clarity in the mids. I never got a chance to try PL-21, but I have used E10 of a friend for a while at my office. The bass is definitely punchy. 
With E10, you get silicone eartips as well, while with the CX-180, you will get three standard foam tips. 
I emphasized on warranty because, these stuff tend to damage/reduce in volume after a year or so of use. And I got a fresh sealed pack from sennheiser each time, twice. That was in Bangalore. Refer this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/153563-sennheiser-service-really-impressed.html

I'm thinking of buying the E-10 now. Flipkart has got the E10M (which I don't need) while infibeam is out of stock. TheITDepot has a price tag of 2070 bucks while homeshop18 listed it at 1500. Where are you planning to get it? Online or locally?


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will most probaly buy from SMC International If I go for E10. It store is near to my house in Delhi. You can order from there online store. SMC Internation 
While CX-180 is I think available every where.


----------



## kris1842 (Sep 4, 2012)

hello there,i too was in similar dilemma to get an pair of earphones around this range.So doing the normal search and research found soundmagic E10 reviews as promising and ranked as the best in budget category (it sure has burned a hole in my small pocket) ,see this link :Best Buys | whathifi.com for buying ,smc is a famous shop in nehru place in new delhi or you can try homeshop18,both have priced e10 at 1.5k.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Bought the Soundmagic E10 on Saturday. and it is Awesome. I bought it from SMC. I hav also bought P21 from the same shop last year


----------



## max8824 (Sep 9, 2012)

so how is it going with e10.
m planning to buy it too. i mostly listen to progressive house n dubstep.
are they good??  e10??

for how much did u get it ??


----------



## Mr.wave (Sep 10, 2012)

akchoudhary24 said:


> Hi Bought the Soundmagic E10 on Saturday. and it is Awesome. I bought it from SMC. I hav also bought P21 from the same shop last year



congrats chowdary. Can you pls show some light on build quality. I am looking for durable one in that budget.

Thanks.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 12, 2012)

Build quality is good. and Sound quality is nice, nice change after PL21. U can buy it without any doubt.


----------



## max8824 (Sep 18, 2012)

akchoudhary24 said:


> Build quality is good. and Sound quality is nice, nice change after PL21. U can buy it without any doubt.



price bro??
is it avail t smc??


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Twinwoofers are also nice.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

^^good luck with reliability and getting replacement.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

I am personally using it and they are way better than cx 180 and reliable too.


----------



## ratul (Sep 18, 2012)

Tribalgeek said:


> I am personally using it and they are way better than cx 180 and reliable too.



i think you have'nt read about the reviews tekfusion is getting, see flipkart and read the one star reviews, particularly *this one*..
All of them got one of their earpiece damaged under 2-3 months..

And guys, even i am confused in choosing the IEM's, my PL-21 are out of warranty now and can die anytime soon, so i would need a good pair of IEM's..
Was considering CX180, but now you say E10 are better sounding.. (I also bought PL21 from SMC, nehru place and yes they have great service, two times i got replacement hand to hand for my PL21, and everytime they gave a brand new packed PL21's, not refurbished ones.. ...)
But now in this forum, many are saying that ES18 have almost same sound quality as PL21, but are decently priced @ rs.500..
So is it worthy to spend thrice on E10 as compared to ES18???


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

is E10 same as E10M ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

E10M seems to have mircrophone inline.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> E10M seems to have mircrophone inline.



yes.. I got confused as FK site showed picture of the pin with only 2+1 contacts, if microphones is included then it should be 3+1 .

SoundMAGIC E10M Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Sep 19, 2012)

I got the E10 from the SMC for Rs. 1500/-. They also replaced my P21 with new piece, I had forget that I had 10 days warranty left on P21, which I realize after seeing the bill so I went to them again and they gave me brand P21 too.  Now I am proud owner of both E10 and P21. 

E10M is with microphone. 
@ ratul E10 sound quality is good plus build is also better. So it your pick.


----------



## ratul (Sep 19, 2012)

akchoudhary24 said:


> I got the E10 from the SMC for Rs. 1500/-. They also replaced my P21 with new piece, I had forget that I had 10 days warranty left on P21, which I realize after seeing the bill so I went to them again and they gave me brand P21 too.  Now I am proud owner of both E10 and P21.
> 
> E10M is with microphone.
> @ ratul E10 sound quality is good plus build is also better. So it your pick.



congrats, you own both the earphones.. .
can you further elaborate the SQ of e10 over pl21, lows, mids, highs and what soundstage can i expect..


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> i think you have'nt read about the reviews tekfusion is getting, see flipkart and read the one star reviews, particularly *this one*..
> All of them got one of their earpiece damaged under 2-3 months..
> 
> And guys, even i am confused in choosing the IEM's, my PL-21 are out of warranty now and can die anytime soon, so i would need a good pair of IEM's..
> ...



Hey Mate, i think you have been brainwashed by someone in the wrong direction. Seriously speaking, Twinwoofers aren't as bad as some have portrayed them. Also, Tekfusion's service is not bad at all. Flipkart reviews can't be trusted for sure, at least not all IMO, my older pair of Twinwoofers is perfectly working. If in case i have any issues in near future, i will surely report here. I am perfectly satisfied with what i got and the white edition is super-cool too. You should have asked Tekfusion for a replacement if you had any issues with your pair, they are very nice to deal with. The problem of left/right channel dying is a very common problem, it also occurred to my 2 week old sennheiser cx300II which i got replaced. On the other hand even the CX300II i got cannot match the solid sound of Twinwoofers (at least according to my ears which i can trust more than anyone's). In my honest persona experience, i would say that sennheiser products are overpriced but not over-hyped. You can easily get twice the quality with other products. Just sharing my 2 cent experience, nothing personal.


----------



## sukant (Sep 21, 2012)

@audiophilic
HE is not brainwashed by any one , that guy has been asked Rs.500 by tekfusion by mail thats what he has reported . Maybe you should also see the tone of the letter Tekfusion has written to esantosh when he asked for a review sample . A company which can fall to such low standards , i wonder how good will be their service . 
The CX-180 is a pretty good earphone , CX300 II dont have many positive reviews to follow so you cannot say its a upgrade to CX-180 just by price .
I would anyday go for a Soundmagic or a Sennheiser over a tekfusion after reading all this what has happened . 
& how can you say they offer good service without even having a replacement issue so far .


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

sukant said:


> @audiophilic
> HE is not brainwashed by any one , that guy has been asked Rs.500 by tekfusion by mail thats what he has reported . Maybe you should also see the tone of the letter Tekfusion has written to esantosh when he asked for a review sample . A company which can fall to such low standards , i wonder how good will be their service .
> The CX-180 is a pretty good earphone , CX300 II dont have many positive reviews to follow so you cannot say its a upgrade to CX-180 just by price .
> I would anyday go for a Soundmagic or a Sennheiser over a tekfusion after reading all this what has happened .
> & how can you say they offer good service without even having a replacement issue so far .



Its up to you if you have more money to spend on overpriced products. Also, about their upgrade program - everyone knows about it (especially if you are following them on facebook), and its optional too. It was for those who had a very old pair of Twinwoofers and wanted to trade it with a newer version that has many improvements. Nothing wrong with that, because they have left it upon the owner of the product to upgrade or not (someone forgot that part). Its like Omega or Citizen, who has the same policy for their watches. You can easily trade an old one for a new one by paying a little, which can be worth it (read their blog on improvements). In fact, i just recently traded my Sony Ericsson w8 for a Live with Walkman by paying not the actual cost, so that was an upgrade for me. This was done through a local sony dealer. It has nothing to do with low standard, almost all companies have this kind of policies, you should go out more. If sennheiser can give you this kind of offers, you should be pretty damn lucky!


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2012)

Get E10 eye closed.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2012)

+1 to e10 or vsonic gr02 bass edition but need to spend more.


----------

